# Blind Spot Monitoring not functioning



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

'18 SEL R-Line, based on my window sticker my car is equipped with blind spot monitoring.

Checked the settings on the radio/GPS and it's checked. 

Before I go in on Monday to the dealer, have I missed something? Don't want to look like an idiot. 

I have a VCDS, but I don't recall messing with this setting.

Any help would be appreciated.

Bill


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

R-line here too, little light on side mirrors luminates when another car approaches either side. Suppose if you tried to change lanes while mirror light sensor is activated you’d get a warning light in dash or steering wheel auto adjustment. Owners manual may have info on this.


----------



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

Funco, we have the exact same car, right down to the color. (edit: oops, missed that you have a "premium" so we don't have the same car)

Unfortunately, my blind spot monitoring isn't functioning. 

I was asking if maybe I had done something wrong before I venture into the dealer on Monday morning.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## SpoolPls (Dec 1, 2014)

Had issues with mine recently at just 700 miles on the vehicle. Unlike you, I was unable to enable it via the infotainment settings. It would stay unchecked and if I attempted to enable it I would get an error on the dash until the ignition was turned off.

Looking around on various forums I found I wasn't the only one who has had issues early on (across multiple VW models). ODBeleven found an error with the lane change assistance control module (no communication). The dealer said they performed a software update and that fixed it for me.


----------



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

Thanks Spool, car going in on Thursday.

Will let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

gonavy said:


> Thanks Spool, car going in on Thursday.
> 
> Will let everyone know how it turns out.


Please do, apparently mine needs the entire module replaced, while others here have stated a simple software update was necessary. Also, if you would be so kind, please also state the specifics of the update, it would be really helpful! 

Thanks, good luck.


----------



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

*Mea Culpa*

OK, I have to admit, I'm an idiot (this one time).

I live in a small(ish) town and I don't have the opportunity to get the car up to highway speeds, and 
we don't have a ton of 4 lane roads. So rarely am I traveling next to someone at speed.

Seems the dealer took the Tig out on the highway and the Blind Spot warning is working perfect. I 
did get it to activate once on the way home. On our next trip to Denver I'll really be able to see it working.

In my defense, I recently drove a Subaru Outback for a week while the Tig was getting its wind leak fixed,
and that blind spot came on when sitting at a traffic light. Much more sensitive than VWs.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

gonavy said:


> In my defense, I recently drove a Subaru Outback for a week while the Tig was getting its wind leak fixed,
> and that blind spot came on when sitting at a traffic light. Much more sensitive than VWs.


I actually doubt that it is less sensitive, it is just smarter in a VW. There is no need to know if there is someone in your blind spot when you are stopped. It is very difficult to change lanes when you are not moving. Blind spot monitoring is to warn you before changing lanes.

Have Fun!

Don


----------

